# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вопрос про Миссию.

## Paul

Дорогой, Патита Павана!

Скажите пожалуйста, где то есть информация о том, какова Миссия Рузова Вячеслава Олеговича?
У вас есть концепты и проекты уже реально работающие... Так вот хотелось бы узнать, какие конкретно по пунктам цели Вашей Миссии в рамках ИСКОН?
Некоторым людям хочется принять участие в вашей Миссии, в вашей команде, но наверняка есть какие ценности вашей Миссии и не мешало бы знать каковы они.. Что бы если что.., стать членом вашей команды  :smilies: 

С уважением, 
Павел

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Дорогой, Патита Павана!
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, где то есть информация о том, какова Миссия Рузова Вячеслава Олеговича?
> У вас есть концепты и проекты уже реально работающие... Так вот хотелось бы узнать, какие конкретно по пунктам цели Вашей Миссии в рамках ИСКОН?
> Некоторым людям хочется принять участие в вашей Миссии, в вашей команде, но наверняка есть какие ценности вашей Миссии и не мешало бы знать каковы они.. Что бы если что.., стать членом вашей команды 
> 
> С уважением, 
> Павел


Моя миссия - быть полезным Шриле Прабхупаде, а точнее ИСККОН, как "душе" Шрилы Прабхупады. Для этого я осуществляю несколько просветительских и проповеднических проектов. Например:
- просветительское телевидение БАЛАНС-ТВ http://www.balance-tv.ru/
- проповеднический курс "Одухотворение Семейной Жизни" от Семейного Комитета РОСК http://osj.mockt.ru/
- просветительский центр "Междунородный Образовательный Центр Консультативных Технологий" http://mockt.ru/
- проповеднический курс подготовки просветителей "Школа лектора"
- регулярные просветительские лекции в интернете http://lectorium108.ru/
- очные просветительские и проповеднические лекции в Москве на постоянной основе в клубе БАЛАНС
- выездные просветительские и проповеднические лекции и семинары 
и тд и тп

Желающие принять участие в рабочей группе по осуществлению этих направлений, могут обращаться ко мне лично.

----------

